# My set up - Video



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Crypto-Dome, in movement

Greets from Spain


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know, I am not Spielberg.... but... any comment??? is it really so bad?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't say it is bad, but moving a camera around the setup isn't too exciting. This is a nice idea for video taping step by step procedures for a lot of things.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Healthy looking plants!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, Xema!



> Yeah, I know, I am not Spielberg.... but... any comment???


I didn't spot any aphids, so I thought no immediate action was needed...  

So, the green dish houses your blackwater crypt collection? :hug:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice to see a video, is that a Anubias species thats growing in there? I am thinking about growing some emersed plants either in my back graden or in a separated tank. 

Does the wpg rule still apply to emersed setups vs. submersed setups? If you could give some more background information or point me to a post or a site where I can read more about this, that'll be great!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah Kai, is the home of the swamp grower crypts. But a temporal situation. I am making a glass dish home for them.

Jdinh04,

I have only a pot of anubias nana 'petit' growing under the big pontederiifolia. But the set up to grow anubias is not quite different of this. I was growing anubias in similar set up. I don´t know any rule about the WPG in emersed set up, you only need your reason, without water, light gets better intensity, so you need a little amount of watt to grow emersed plants. For example, this set up sizes 90(cm)x35(cm)x45(cm) and I light it with 2x18w pll.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Xema,

Thanks for replying, are you dosing these emersed plants with any fertilization? Can you give some more info on your setup, lighting, substrate, ferts, etc ...


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

an instructional video of how everything is setup would be awsome! Nice video btw.


----------



## TwinRay (Aug 15, 2006)

Jdinh04 said:


> Xema,
> 
> Thanks for replying, are you dosing these emersed plants with any fertilization? Can you give some more info on your setup, lighting, substrate, ferts, etc ...


Sorry for up this old thread and this post but i'm interested to this solutions and wait answer for this questions [smilie=n:

PS: Good job Xema! :clap2:

Bye
Roberto


----------

